# Kirby vs Goku



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

who wins Kirby can Absorb Kamehameha and can absorb SSJ.
Basically Kirby is like a Buu/Cell fusion.


----------



## SteelJack (Sep 9, 2007)

Kirby can break the planet in two with his fists. Goku cannot. Therefore Kirby wins.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, Goku should be able to bust planets, based on the fact that he defeated Frieza, who blew up a planet.

Kirby has a lot of impressive feats to boot, but right now I'm too lazy to analyze who would win and why.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 9, 2007)

Kirby for the fact that he's indestructible
Goku would eventually get tired and Kirby would eat him


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> *Kirby for the fact that he's indestructible*
> Goku would eventually get tired and Kirby would eat him



So that means he could take a "Spirit Bomb" with no problems.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> Kirby for the fact that he's indestructible



Except for the fact that things like puffs of air and boomerangs can kill him.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> So that means he could take a "Spirit Bomb" with no problems.



Superman, Kid Goku(from Dragon Ball), Kirby, and many others could
you should already know the reason why



Zephos said:


> Except for the fact that things like puffs of air and boomerangs can kill him.



oh yes, cuz an adventure game where you don't have to worry about losing health, our dieing would totally be fun, and challenge people


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> oh yes, cuz an adventure game where you don't have to worry about losing health, our dieing would totally be fun, and challenge people



How does that change that Kirby is killed by air puffs and boomerangs.
He's fucking weak, stop putting him against Superman and Goku.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> How does that change that Kirby is killed by air puffs and boomerangs.
> He's fucking weak, stop putting him against Superman and Goku.



funny how you leave out that kirby kills with air puffs and boomerangs 

yes and in the Superman game you can get killed by a basic gun, from a guy how stole from the lucky 7
Oh noes, Superman sucks

like with almost any video game the powerful characters are weakend or have certain abilities removed, such as Kirby and Superman actually being hurt by very weak attacks

Mewtwo being taken down by a Pikachu

Naruto losing Sakura 

Naruto beating the 4th


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> funny how you leave out that kirby kills with air puffs and boomerangs
> 
> yes and in the Superman game you can get killed by a basic gun, from a guy how stole from the lucky 7
> Oh noes, Superman sucks
> ...



Is Superman a video game character?
No he isn't.
He is a comic character.
The games aren't canon.
Same for Goku.

Is Kirby a video game character?
Yes he is.
Even going by game manual logic when the fuck is it said that Kirby is indestructible.

And why would I mention that Kirby kills things with boomerangs and airpuffs? He kills chumps with them.


----------



## Larry Hagman's Liver (Sep 9, 2007)

Kirby feats?


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Is Superman a video game character?
> No he isn't.
> He is a comic character.
> The games aren't canon.
> ...



If you want to be technical Kirby has Manga and comics


----------



## atom (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Is Superman a video game character?
> No he isn't.
> He is a comic character.
> The games aren't canon.
> ...


Sonic can kill both Goku and Superman and he is a video game character.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> funny how you leave out that kirby kills with air puffs and boomerangs
> 
> yes and in the Superman game you can get killed by a basic gun, from a guy how stole from the lucky 7
> Oh noes, Superman sucks
> ...





Chibi kitsune said:


> If you want to be technical Kirby has Manga and comics



Based on the video game. Which is the real shit. 
Unless your specifically talking about "anime kirby" or "comics kirby".
But the real thing, the game kirby is not indestructible.

And Bijuu I have no idea how that is relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Larry Hagman's Liver (Sep 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Sonic can kill both Goku and Superman and he is a video game character.



But his video game version can't kill them. Only his comic book version can


----------



## atom (Sep 9, 2007)

Larry Hagman's Liver said:


> But his video game version can't kill them. Only his comic book version can


His video game version could. Chaos Control, throw Goku in the sun. Chaos Control, vapaorize Superman. Done. Invurability, invisibility, super speed, regen, etc. 



> And Bijuu I have no idea how that is relevant to this discussion.


You make it seem Goku and Superman are oh-so-strong, there are people who could rape them rather easily.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Based on the video game. Which is the real shit.
> Unless your specifically talking about "anime kirby" or "comics kirby".
> But the real thing, the game kirby is not indestructible.



and the Game Superman can be killed by a common thug, really what's your point?

Anime and mangas are based on the real Kirby and the creator hasn't said otherwise, than it's safe to assume?



Larry Hagman's Liver said:


> But his video game version can't kill them. Only his comic book version can



Hurcule can actually beat Cell in DBZ games


----------



## Larry Hagman's Liver (Sep 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> His video game version could. Chaos Control, throw Goku in the sun. Chaos Control, vapaorize Superman. Done. Invurability, invisibility, super speed, regen, etc.


 But, without the Chaos emeralds he doesn't stand a chance against them




> You make it seem Goku and Superman are oh-so-strong, there are people who could rape them rather easily.


 I could say the same for Sonic


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> You make it seem Goku and Superman are oh-so-strong, there are people who could rape them rather easily.



I don't know how you possibly derived my lack of knowledge of this from something as obviously specific as
"(Kirbys) fucking weak, stop putting him against Superman and Goku."


----------



## atom (Sep 9, 2007)

> But, without the Chaos emeralds he doesn't stand a chance against them


But, he can do Chaos Control without the emeralds now... 



> I could say the same for Sonic


I doubt there is anyone that isn't a reality warper who could be sonic "easily"



> I don't know how you possibly derived my lack of knowledge of this from something as obviously specific as
> "(Kirbys) fucking weak, stop putting him against Superman and Goku."


Ok, how did you get Superman out of this topic that has to do with Goku? It was obvious that the OP was talking about other versions of Kirby. Yet you persist and use its weakest version knowing there is a stronger version...

Besides, Game Kirby can crush planets, go sonic speed, fly, etc.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Kirby can Absorb anything and gets its powers i mean just read the Manga Kirby is like undefeatable.

Kirby can absorb a Kamehameha and have no ill effects and he gets to use Kamehameha.
Kirby can take on the powers of like everything his absorbs.
Kirby's only weaken down so that he's not considered a god but I think Kirby needs to be added to the list of ppl who can beat goku.
Kirby better than Goku.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> and the Game Superman can be killed by a common thug, really what's your point?
> Anime and mangas are based on the real Kirby and the creator hasn't said otherwise, than it's safe to assume?
> Hurcule can actually beat Cell in DBZ games



Gee I dunno, I think I made it pretty clear when I brought up source material??
Comic Superman is the primary canon end all be all Superman, as is manga Goku.
As is game Kirby. Game Sonic.

Adaptions and spin offs like games, animes, comics, key chains, mcdonalds toys are not the primary source.
It dosen't matter if the author dosen't specifically note that an adaption isn't canon.
It just isn't to begin with, unless the author says it is.


----------



## Larry Hagman's Liver (Sep 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> But, he can do Chaos Control without the emeralds now...


Since when could game Sonic do this?


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> 1.Kirby can Absorb anything and gets its powers i mean just read the Manga Kirby is like undefeatable.
> 
> 2.Kirby can absorb a Kamehameha and have no ill effects and he gets to use Kamehameha.
> 3.Kirby can take on the powers of like everything his absorbs.
> ...



1. No he can't. Manga shmanga.
2. Kirby can't eat fireballs and large energy blasts. Heavy Lobster blsts him off the Halberd in SuperStar. Can you eat that? Kamehameha is much bigger.
4.Manga kirby maybe, but not normal Kirby.


----------



## atom (Sep 9, 2007)

> 1. No he can't. Manga shmanga.


Have you read the manga? If not, your opinion on the matter is irrelevant.



> 2. Kirby can't eat fireballs and large energy blasts. Heavy Lobster blsts him off the Halberd in SuperStar. Can you eat that? Kamehameha is much bigger.


No he can't, however the OP said he can. Therefore he can.



> Since when could game Sonic do this?


Sonic Adventure 2


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Gee I dunno, I think I made it pretty clear when I brought up source material??
> Comic Superman is the primary canon end all be all Superman, as is manga Goku.
> As is game Kirby. Game Sonic.
> 
> ...


Game Kirby can split in four,absorb enemies break planets and take in aliens lifeforms and use there power(UFO Kirby).


Larry Hagman's Liver said:


> Since when could game Sonic do this?


He was obviously talking about the comic version and Sonic did time stop with no chaos emeralds what so ever if you like games so much.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

> Have you read the manga? If not, your opinion on the matter is irrelevant.



Are we talking Manga Kirby? Than be my guest. Flat out saying Kirby can do what he only does in the manga is innacurate.



> No he can't, however the OP said he can. Therefore he can.



Was the OP changing things or restating his beleif that Kirby is capable of this?


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Gee I dunno, I think I made it pretty clear when I brought up source material??
> Comic Superman is the primary canon end all be all Superman, as is manga Goku.
> As is game Kirby. Game Sonic.
> 
> ...


most mangas and comics are made to give more detail about a game character
game characters can't be as strong as they are in the manga for one reason
the games would sucks

imagine the new DBZ game with Gogeta at his full, every match with him would result in a perfect, and most likly with 1 hit KOs



Larry Hagman's Liver said:


> Since when could game Sonic do this?



I think it was in that horrible 360/PS3 game


----------



## atom (Sep 9, 2007)

> Was the OP changing things or restating his beleif that Kirby is capable of this?


Kirby has already shown the ability to absorb various blasts. Its irrelevant since though.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> 1. No he can't. Manga shmanga.
> 2. Kirby can't eat fireballs and large energy blasts. Heavy Lobster blsts him off the Halberd in SuperStar. Can you eat that? Kamehameha is much bigger.
> 4.Manga kirby maybe, but not normal Kirby.



But he can eat energy blast and he can eat stuff hoter than fire so what's your point? It was for the sake of the game if you make a character that much broken without limitation then the game would be no fun but in reality Kirby absorbed bigger and stronger so yes if it were without the limitations Kirby could ate that like nothing.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> But he can eat energy blast and he can eat stuff hoter than fire so what's your point? It was for the sake of the game if you make a character that much broken without limitation then the game would be no fun but in reality Kirby absorbed bigger and stronger so yes if it were without the limitations Kirby could ate that like nothing.



That's what Chibi has been trying to tell him, but no one can beat his precious Goku


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> But he can eat energy blast and he can eat stuff hoter than fire so what's your point? It was for the sake of the game if you make a character that much broken without limitation then the game would be no fun but in reality Kirby absorbed bigger and stronger so yes if it were without the limitations Kirby could ate that like nothing.



What limitations for gods sake? The "canon" version of Kirby is the game Kirby. What Kirby does in the game is what he can do. It is idiotic to assume that he can do more only because you read it in his manga, which apparently isn't canon at all. If you want this debate to be about manga Kirby than say so, otherwise the canon version is taken. 

You just keep discussing with Zephos and not even understanding what he is saying..sheesh


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> What limitations for gods sake? The "canon" version of Kirby is the game Kirby. What Kirby does in the game is what he can do. It is idiotic to assume that he can do more only because you read it in his manga, which apparently isn't canon at all. If you want this debate to be about manga Kirby than say so, otherwise the canon version is taken.
> 
> You just keep discussing with Zephos and not even understanding what he is saying..sheesh



Stiil the Canon version absorbed ppl and killed them. That to me equals a dead Goku.


----------



## Tash (Sep 9, 2007)

Before yesterday I would have given it to Goku, but after reading kirby's feats I give it to him.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> Stiil the Canon version absorbed ppl and killed them. That to me equals a dead Goku.



Canon Kirby sucks in weak little nothings and defeated mini-boss's, he can't eat the Boss's for godsakes.

And yes, thanks, listen to arachnia people.
This is an incredibly easy concept.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> most mangas and comics are made to give more detail about a game character
> game characters can't be as strong as they are in the manga for one reason
> the games would sucks
> 
> imagine the new DBZ game with Gogeta at his full, every match with him would result in a perfect, and most likly with 1 hit KOs



The manga is a spin off, its not friggin canon.
Its not made to "give more info" its made to amke money off a franchise.
Your treating a tie-in like some kind of databook.

Spinoffs/tie-ins/adaptions are not the source material ina ny way shape or form.

What about this is so hard to understand?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Canon Kirby sucks in weak little nothings and defeated mini-boss's, he can't eat the Boss's for godsakes.
> 
> And yes, thanks, listen to arachnia people.
> This is an incredibly easy concept.



Well of course its a Boss but if the games with Kirby in it are considered canon that can mean SSBM? SSBM allows him to absorb Goku and steal Kamehameha if he were in the game. That makes Kirby effectively *Broken* but for the fact that he's light and can get get knocked but still that's not the point.


----------



## Tash (Sep 9, 2007)

Has anyone posted the Kirby feat list in here yet?


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> Well of course its a Boss but if the games with Kirby in it are considered canon that can mean SSBM? SSBM allows him to absorb Goku and steal Kamehameha if he were in the game. That makes Kirby effectively *Broken* but for the fact that he's light and can get get knocked but still that's not the point.



SSMB isn't a Kirby game, its essentially a sports game that you can play Kirby in. Just like Soul Caliber 2 isn't a Zelda game. 
Nor would that mean Kamehameha unless that was Goku's B button move.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Well Kirby just goes UFO and rapes him with his blast.
Mirror Kirby
Jet Kirby
Tornado Kirby 
Laser Kirby
Magic Kirby.
All those forms are from "Canon" games. I stole a list from another forum and just picked the ones with the best ability and I have most Kirby games so I know how they work.

UFO Kirby utterly rapes Goku.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

What makes you think the UFO blast can kill a guy who can take planet busters?
Seriously?


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Besides, Game Kirby can crush planets, go sonic speed, fly, etc.



Game Kirby can crack planets. 
A feat highly inconsistent with 99.9% of the games except for tht goofy mini-game in SuperStar.
As for Supersonic speed, when?


----------



## Tash (Sep 9, 2007)

Read this before you make your next post. This way you'll be a little bit more informed on what he can do.
Link removed


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Game Kirby can crack planets.
> A feat highly inconsistent with 99.9% of the games except for tht goofy mini-game in SuperStar.
> As for Supersonic speed, when?



I woulda quoted the other one but if Kirby can crack planets then he can crack planets. Why do you hate Kirby?


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Read this before you make your next post. This way you'll be a little bit more informed on what he can do.
> Link removed



*sigh* I would appreciate it if you guys would stop pulling this "Huh huh Goku fanboy htin' on Kirby" crap.
I'm well versed in Kirby games.

So observe these feats.



> ? Kirby can obviously suck up enemies and steal their powers. A misconception is that Kirby can suck up anyone. This isn't true. He can only suck up and copy weak foes. He can't suck up foes that are either too heavy or too skilled.
> 
> Source: Meta Knight specifiaclly states this in episode 2.



Anime source. But also true of the games.
And exactly what Iv'e been saying.



> ? Kirby can also copy objects. Eating a flame can give him Fire ability, snow Ice ability, earth Stone ability, and water, Water ability. ect.
> 
> Source: Various instances in the anime and games.



But he can't eat everything. Only certain, generally small flames, rocks etc.
Hes not eating an avalanche and getting Snow power.



> ? Foes that Kirby suck up and swallow/copy are killed and can not come back. SSBM just brings them back for the sake of the game.
> 
> Source: Obvious to anyone who has played a Kirby game.



Yep. Not relevant to this fight.



> > ? Durability: Kirby's body is very rubbery. He can take massive hits, fall from hieghts, and even endure sword slashes to a certain extent without being injured. He has been smashed by a 100 ton stone enemy and shown to be just fine.
> >
> > Source: Episode 2, 3, and 40 show him take major damage.



Anime source. Nothing on "bullets are owies" chapter 1 Goku.



> ? Strength: In Kirby Super Star, Kirby was able to crack an entire planet in half with one punch. He had no abilities at the time. Kirby once threw a foe all the way to the sun while in Cook ability.



How wonderfully misleading.
Let me repeat.
"A feat highly inconsistent with 99.9% of the games except for tht goofy mini-game in SuperStar."
Megaton Punch is a mini-game, not basic gaming.
Should we really count this?



> Source: Kirby Super Star: Megaton Punch. Also in manga. The sun part is in episode 11.



The sun thing aint no game Kirby feat.



> ? Speed: In Kirby Super Star, Kirby's speed was shown to be instant. He can appear in front of foes and KO them in less than 10 milliseconds. Kirby's reaction time is also equal to his own speed.
> 
> Source: Kirby Super Star: Samurai Kirby. Speeds stated in the manga.



So we can speculate all day on the ol' samurai flash speed. But that won't get us anywhere. Manga source. REJECTED.



> ? Kirby has defeted demigods, universe conquring aliens, and Marx, the most powerful being in the universe.
> 
> Source: Anime, manga, Kirby's Adventure, Kirby's Deamland 2 & 3, Kirby Super Star, Kirby 64.



Misleading again. I don't recall any "gods" but that dosen't mean Kirby beat up an omnipotent Jehova god. "Gods" can be just as weak as a bug in fiction (see Dragonball). I'll need to hear who these "God's" are.
same with universe conquering aleins. A title like that dosen' make for more powerful. Freeza is a universe conquering alien. Freeza Vs. Cell. Go.
And jesus. Who wrote this? Marx is never stated to be the most powerful being in the universe. Nothing of the sort even hints at that.



> ? Marx alone could fuse with matter, create black holes, Shoot beams resembleing Goku's most powerful Kamehameha, freeze the ground, shoot thousands of plasma needles in a few seconds, and create space-time rifts.
> 
> Source: Kirby Super Star, final boss.



Who the fuck wrote this?
Fuse with matter? Bullshit.
Blackholes that immediatly send Kirby back? Not a black hole. Whatever it is.
Utter speculative bullshit regarding his blasts resembling Kamehamehas.
Freezing small parts of the ground is something anyone with a hose can do in winter.
His needles thing is no big deal.
The space and time rift is ore along the lines of wierdo magic.

What.utter.garbage.



> ? Kirby knocked Marx into a planet-sized mech with enough force to completely destroy it.
> 
> Source: Kirby Super Star, final boss.



Nova is not planet size. Nowhere near.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> I woulda quoted the other one but if Kirby can crack planets then he can crack planets. Why do you hate Kirby?



Will you shut the hell up with this fanboy garbage?
Because I'm saying he's not as strong as people are hyping I'm a "HATER".
Thats pathetic of you.


----------



## Kyjin (Sep 9, 2007)

Kirby would suck in Goku, swallow, spit, and gain powers. He would do all the things Goku could do and more.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Kyjin said:


> Kirby would suck in Goku, swallow, spit, and gain powers. He would do all the things Goku could do and more.



If Kirby can't suck in live Mini-bosses, he is not sucking in Goku.


----------



## Kyjin (Sep 9, 2007)

Good point. But in Super Smash Brothers Melee he could suck any of the people in  .


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Will you shut the hell up with this fanboy garbage?
> Because I'm saying he's not as strong as people are hyping I'm a "HATER".
> *Thats pathetic of you*.


 Just asked why you hating Kirby without truly listening to our points.
Point is his feats are nowhere near weak but yet put them down as fodder shit when they're not. Fanboy garbage LOL I just gave you forms of Kirby comparable with Goku but yet what you don't except them Mirror Kirby alone reflects Kamehameha but noooooooo! you wanna put that down to thats your opinion fine then keep it.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

> Just asked why you hating Kirby without truly listening to our points.



.........>...>.......There is no "hatin'' involved. Thats annoying fanboy ad hominem garbage. I'm a huge Kirby fan for godsakes. What you seem to qualify as "not listening" is apparently "argueing against".



> Point is his feats are nowhere near weak but yet put them down as fodder shit when they're not.



Gee, maybe because were comparing him to Goku and Superman?



> Fanboy garbage LOL I just gave you forms of Kirby comparable with Goku



When did you give me forms? UFO?



> but yet what you don't except them Mirror Kirby alone reflects Kamehameha but noooooooo!



Your taking every power and pulling bullshit no limits fallacy on them. Kirby's moves aren't all-powerful.
Mirror does not reflect everything. It barely reflects many basic things.



> you wanna put that down to thats your opinion fine then keep it



Its not opinion, its fact. Play a Kirby game, use mirror on everything thrown/swung/shot at you. Tell me the ratio of things it reflects to things it dosen't.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> .........>...>.......There is no "hatin'' involved. Thats annoying fanboy ad hominem garbage. I'm a huge Kirby fan for godsakes. What you seem to qualify as "not listening" is apparently "argueing against".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May not Reflect everything but I'm sure I used it to reflect some energy based attacks were thrown at me and they reflected back. Goku's not all that powerful The Radiant would rape him in seconds. I said in the start Kirby can absorb Kamehamehas and go SSJ that makes him above the "Canon" Kirby already.Kirby in this thread is basically non Canon so he wins.

UFO blast help me utterly rape some of those troublesome bossses and so did plasma. I can't say anything that can convince anyone that Magic Kirby can kill Goku but thats because I only used it a couple of times in the game so.... I'm no master of it.


----------



## Tash (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol Zephos you tried to get Kirby added to the Joke battledome cosmics list.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

> May not Reflect everything but I'm sure I used it to reflect some energy based attacks were thrown at me and they reflected back.



Try it on marx's mouth beam, Heavy Lobsters beam cannon, anything that actually kicks some ass, not those tiny lazers those balls shoot.



> Goku's not all that powerful The Radiant would rape him in seconds.


Fimd where I said "Goku is all-powerful" and I will give you my social security number.



> I said in the start Kirby can absorb Kamehamehas and go SSJ that makes him above the "Canon" Kirby already.Kirby in this thread is basically non Canon so he wins.



So those were special circumstances.
Than this becomes a match of speed.

Or Goku just aims the Kamehameha near Kirby but not close enough.
And busts the planet or area.
What exactly would a SSJ Kirby be?
Not strong enough to beat SSJ3 Goku. You didn't put any limits on Goku so that kind of dosen't matter if Kirby can go SSJ.



> UFO blast help me utterly rape some of those troublesome bossses and so did plasma.



Niether will do anything remotely resembling a one hit KO.
What makes these bosses on Goku's level?


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Lol Zephos you tried to get Kirby added to the Joke battledome cosmics list.



When people start honestly applying no limits fallacies than they've made a Joke Battledome character.
Kirby reflects Galactus.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> Please.
> Kirby puts on a Chef hat then makes and poisons the food and gives it to Goku and since Goku can't resist food he is killed.



Goku survived an incredibly powerful poisen elixer that was enough to make you start vomiting if you dipped the tip of your finger in it and licked it.
And he drank the whole thing at once.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Goku survived an incredibly powerful poisen elixer that was enough to make you start vomiting if you dipped the tip of your finger in it and licked it.
> And he drank the whole thing at once.



It was obvious that wasn't meant to be taken seriously due to everyone being in Bloodlust.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 9, 2007)

I doubt kirby can harm goku.. therefore sooner or later gok wins.. GG


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2007)

krivy wats goku


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> It was obvious that wasn't meant to be taken seriously due to everyone being in Bloodlust.



You have no idea what scene I'm talking about do you.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> You have no idea what scene I'm talking about do you.



Nope forgot all bout DBZ ppl talk mostly about GT now so manga is fogotten. Which chapter? I'll re-read.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 10, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> Nope forgot all bout DBZ ppl talk mostly about GT now so manga is fogotten. Which chapter? I'll re-read.



Its not in DBZ, its DB.
Volume 13, Chapter 151


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you guys retarded? Let me explain what Zephos has been explaining this whole time.

Original Source of SuperMan: DC Comics.

When talking of superman, we use the feats shown by the comics.

Non Original Source of SuperMan: SuperMan games

When talking of just superman, we do NOT use the game feats, unless specifically said to be the game superman by Thread Starter.

Original Source of Kirby: The games.

When Original Thread Starter says Kirby vs. somebody, without saying from which verse specifically, it is to be assumed that the ONLY feats Kirby has is  from his games. So this means no manga, or anime feats are allowed.

Non Oroginal Source of Kirby: The manga or anime.

The feats shown here are NOT canon(or original), and can not be used in Battledome as feats or anything unless specifically stated that it is the manga or anime Kirby, which in this thread ITS NOT.

Conclusion:You guys need to learn what is can be used as feats and what can't be.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2007)

In a contest of GAR kirby wins


----------



## SteelJack (Sep 10, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Are you guys retarded? Let me explain what Zephos has been explaining this whole time.
> 
> Original Source of SuperMan: DC Comics.
> 
> ...



But what if we use Composite Kirby?


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 10, 2007)

Zephos said:


> SSMB isn't a Kirby game, its essentially *a sports game* that you can play Kirby in. Just like Soul Caliber 2 isn't a Zelda game.
> Nor would that mean Kamehameha unless that was Goku's B button move.


I actually Rolf'd


----------



## Zephos (Sep 10, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> I actually Rolf'd



So now that every aspect of your arguement is dead and twitching you need to start getting in a pointless semantics arguement?

Right.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 10, 2007)

Zephos said:


> So now that every aspect of your arguement is dead and twitching you need to start getting in a pointless semantics arguement?
> 
> Right.


If that's what you think


----------



## Zephos (Sep 10, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> If that's what you think



1.The fact that its in your sig.
2.The fact that your not attemting to fight onwards.

Its not just what I think, its pretty clear your being a sore loser.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 10, 2007)

Sore loser....no
Chibi is agreeing with you....unless you're a Madden fan


----------



## potential (Sep 10, 2007)

Well lets go ahead and use non canon anime goku who could move faster than the speed of light post raditz saga.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to try to destroy the whole system of battledome.


----------



## Xell (Sep 11, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> So that means he could take a "Spirit Bomb" with no problems.



Genki Dama wouldn't work anyways. Last time I checked, Kirby wasn't evil.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 11, 2007)

lol, last time I checked, that is a fallacy.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 11, 2007)

potential said:


> Well lets go ahead and use non canon anime goku who could move faster than the speed of light post raditz saga.



well going by the other guys superior and flawless logic(since we're wrong and all)
Sonic can fall from any high and land with no ill effects
Megaman can only shoot 3 blast at a time
Megaman can't duck
Sub-Zero magically freezes himself if he shoots 2 ice blast at the same enemy
and mario can survive falling in lava


----------



## Zephos (Sep 11, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> and mario can survive falling in lava



Try again. No he dosen't.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 11, 2007)

Chibi kitsune said:


> well going by the other guys superior and flawless logic(since we're wrong and all)
> Sonic can fall from any high and land with no ill effects



Nope he dies if he falls from too high in games.



> Megaman can only shoot 3 blast at a time


depends on the game


> Megaman can't duck


 depends on the game


> Sub-Zero magically freezes himself if he shoots 2 ice blast at the same enemy


Yup


> and mario can survive falling in lava


Depends on how deep the lava is.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 11, 2007)

Yhea, thats misleading.
In Mario 64 Mario isn't getting immersed in the lava, he's bouncing on the surface in pain.
I can't recall any Mario games where he went in lava and was fine.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 11, 2007)

kirby: inhales goku, becomes saiyan kirby, spits him out for a second, and erodes goku with his own spirit bomb.

goku: (dead)


----------



## Zephos (Sep 11, 2007)

foxmccloud said:


> kirby: inhales goku, becomes saiyan kirby, spits him out for a second, and erodes goku with his own spirit bomb.
> 
> goku: (dead)



Foxmccloud: Dosen't read thread, looks like a fucking moron. His points suck anyway.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't be so harsh on the Kirbytards, most of them are probably preteens.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 11, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Don't be so harsh on the Kirbytards, most of them are probably preteens.



I'm harsh on them because I AM a Kirbytard, fuck those are great games.

But that dosen't make Kirby stronger than Goku .


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, true. I recently play the nightmare in dreamland one on the SP. The gameboy ones are getting far too easy when it comes to beating the bosses.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Sep 12, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Nope he dies if he falls from too high in games.
> 
> not on the 2D nor 3D games does he die nor take damage from falling from a high place
> 
> ...





foxmccloud said:


> kirby: inhales goku, becomes saiyan kirby, spits him out for a second, and erodes goku with his own spirit bomb.
> 
> goku: (dead)


Goku cannot be hurt by the Spirit Bomb


----------

